# Internet sehr langsam bis zum Verbindungsaufbau

## fwaschoe

Guten Abend,

seit geraumer Zeit bin ich begeisterter Gentoo-User. Erst auf meinem Desktoprechner, dann auch seit August diesen Jahres auch meinem Siemens-Notebook. Im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert alles ganz gut.

Seit einigen Wochen habe ich auf meinem Desktoprechner (Kernel 2.6.11-r9) ein sonderbares, nicht erklärbares Phänomen. Aus mir unbekannten Gründen funktioniert die Internetverbindung nicht mehr so wie früher. Ich habe DSL 6000 bei 1&1 (DSL Modem und Netgear WLan-Router). Der Rechner hängt via Kabel am Netz.

Wenn ich im Browser eine URL eingebe (z.B. www.gentoo.de) dauert es gut und gern 5-10 Sekunden (oder auch länger) bis eine Verbindung zu Stande kommt. Wenn ich auf der Seite bin, geht alles andere sehr schnell weiter, insbesondere Downloads werden mit nahezu Maximalgeschwindigkeit ausgeführt. Wechsle ich die URL habe ich wieder das gleiche Problem. Erst einmal eine längere Pause und dann funzt es.

Mein Notebook läuft über WLan mit dem gleichen Router. Hier habe ich das eben geschilderte Problem nicht. Internet läuft einwandfrei vom Anfang weg. Ich habe es schon getestet mit beiden Geräten die gleiche URL eingegeben. Das Notebook ist jedesmal wesentlich schneller mit der Verbindung.

Ich weiss nicht was ich geändert haben soll, dass es auf dem Desktoprechner nicht mehr einwandfrei funzt.

Hat da jemand eine Idee? Schon im voraus Danke.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch

Felix

----------

## setotak

Hi,

vielleicht Probleme mit dem DNS?

Was passiert bzw. wie verhält es sich, wenn Du anstatt www.gentoo.de die IP eingibts z. B. 80.190.247.221

----------

## fwaschoe

Hallo Setotak,

mit der IP-Adresse funzt es prächtig. Ist ja Wahnsinn. Aber was ist da los? Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Kannst Du weiterhelfen?

Felix

----------

## chilla

Schau mal in deine /etc/resolv.conf, bzw. poste sie hier. Sieht so aus, als hättest du dort schlechte Nameserver eingetragen oder gar etwas falsches. 

Gruß

----------

## setotak

Theoretisch funktioniert es, wenn Dein Netgear-Router so eingestellt ist, dass er die DNS-Server autmatisch vom ISP bekommt.

Dann müsste in Deiner /etc/resolv.conf 

```
nameserver [IP-vom Netgear-Router]
```

 stehen.

----------

## ph03n1x

Ich habe dieses merkwürdige verhalten auch, aber nur unter linux. Windows geht das irgendwie besser an...

Bei mir tritts aber nur sporadisch auf. Ob das jetzt am DNS liegt oder ob firefox hier probleme macht/hat... jedenfalls merkwürdig... vielleicht cached windows dns anfragen besser?

----------

## ruth

Hi,

Windows cached DNS Anfragen nicht (nur) besser, sondern Linux cached DNS Anfragen überhaupt nicht...

deshalb verwende ich folgendes System:

```

emerge net-dns/dnsmasq

```

dann in die /etc/dnsmasq.conf

```

# Change this line if you want dns to get its upstream servers from

# somewhere other that /etc/resolv.conf

resolv-file=/etc/resolv.conf_dnsmasq

```

in die /etc/resolv.conf_dnsmasq kommen dann deine DNS Server IP Adressen(des Providers, Routers, ...),

während die /etc/resolv.conf ausschliesslich

```

nameserver 127.0.0.1

```

enthält.

(/etc/init.d/dnsmasq start nicht vergessen!!!)

Das Resultat ist z.B. folgendes:

```

flo@bender ~ $ dig spiegel.de

; <<>> DiG 9.2.5 <<>> spiegel.de

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 18499

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 3, ADDITIONAL: 2

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;spiegel.de.                    IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

spiegel.de.             3832    IN      A       195.71.11.67

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

spiegel.de.             84351   IN      NS      sec-s.is-europe.net.

spiegel.de.             84351   IN      NS      dns-s.is-europe.net.

spiegel.de.             84351   IN      NS      igate.spiegel.de.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

dns-s.is-europe.net.    9575    IN      A       195.180.210.19

sec-s.is-europe.net.    27364   IN      A       195.180.210.40

;; Query time: 172 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Mon Nov 28 16:14:12 2005

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 149

```

... das ist die erste Anfrage, dnsmasq hat noch nicht gecached...(;; Query time: 172 msec),

Upstream Server wird/werden kontaktiert...

jetzt die zweite Anfrage:

```

flo@bender ~ $ dig spiegel.de

; <<>> DiG 9.2.5 <<>> spiegel.de

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 1212

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;spiegel.de.                    IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

spiegel.de.             3817    IN      A       195.71.11.67

;; Query time: 0 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Mon Nov 28 16:14:27 2005

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 44

```

...jetzt kennt dnsmasq spiegel.de - die Query time ist demnach 0 msec...

Jetzt cached Linux DNS Anfragen und ist so schnell wie Windows...

HTH,

ruth

----------

## fwaschoe

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Meine /etc/resolf.conf lautet wie folgt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> domain homenetwork
> 
> nameserver 217.237.151.97
> ...

 

Was ist daran falsch? Oder was kam man besser einstellen?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe

Felix

----------

## trikolon

hatte mal ähnliche probleme, allerdings unter windows. konnte manche seiten auch nicht pingen, zb bahn.de

abhilfe hat eine verringerung des MTU werts gebracht. kannst du ja mal versuchen, auch wenn das eigentlich dein router machen sollte.

----------

## ruth

Hi,

erstens heisst die Datei /etc/resolv.conf und nicht /etc/resolf.conf

und zweitens, hast du das, was ich geschrieben habe gelesen???

Gruss,

ruth

----------

## fwaschoe

Hi Ruth,

das mit der resolv(f).conf war natürlich ein Schreibversehen gewesen.

Ich habe natürlich gelesen was Du geschrieben hast - und auch ausgeführt. der Erfolg war eigentlich nicht vorhanden. Es geht immer noch nicht richtig. Im Gegensatz dazu rennt das Notebook immer noch recht gut mit denselben nameservern.

Der Befehl "dig" geht bei mir nicht. Kann ihn auch nicht emergen. Wo steckt der?

Felix

----------

## ph03n1x

Errm wie würde man sowas machen, wenn man dhcp benutzt?

----------

## Louisdor

 *setotak wrote:*   

> Theoretisch funktioniert es, wenn Dein Netgear-Router so eingestellt ist, dass er die DNS-Server autmatisch vom ISP bekommt.
> 
> Dann müsste in Deiner /etc/resolv.conf 
> 
> ```
> ...

  *fwaschoe wrote:*   

> vielen Dank für die Tipps.
> 
> Meine /etc/resolf.conf lautet wie folgt:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Müsste dann nicht so etwas wie:  *Quote:*   

> nameserver 192.168.xxx.xxx

  in der /etc/resolv.conf drin stehen?

Weil, das sind ja sicherlich die Nameserver IPs von Deinem Provider, die, die Dein DSL/Router bekommt, wenn er eine Verbindung aufnimmt!?

Bei mir hat der Router die 192.168.0.10 und die steht auch in der /etc/resolv.conf so drin. Wenn ich die IPs  *Quote:*   

> Primary DNS:  195.202.32.79
> 
> Secondary DNS:  195.202.33.68

  eintrage, die der Router vom Provider zugewiesen bekommt wird es auch nicht anders, bzw. nicht schlechter oder besser.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## ph03n1x

Ich bin mit meinem laptop direkt im Netz, dh. ich bekomm eine öffentlich IP per dhcp zugewiesen.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin mit meinem laptop direkt im Netz, dh. ich bekomm eine öffentlich IP per dhcp zugewiesen.

 

Füge doch einfach ein kleines Script in die /etc/conf.d/local.start ein, welches

die Datei resolv.conf jedes Mal neu erstellt bzw. aktualisiert.

z.B.

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ -f /etc/resolv.conf ]; then

    mv -f /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf_dnsmasq

fi

echo -e "## Dnsmasq-Cachetrick\nnameserver 127.0.0.1" \

    > /etc/resolv.conf

```

Natürlich sollte vorher die IP-Zuweisung per Dhcp funktioniert haben,

wobei du das natürlich "schöner" lösen könntest, in dem du dir das ganze

als eigenes Startscript zusammenschusterst.

So kann man sich dann auch ein wenig ausgeben lassen und/oder via

```

depend() { need dhcpd }       #o.ä.

```

abfragen, ob denn der Dhcp-Dienst korrekt gestartet wurde...

PS: Ich halte übrigens diesen Tipp mit Dnsmasq für sehr wertvoll (und das nicht nur, 

weil ich rootshells Bild so heiss finde), denn er macht das Browsen im Web 

imho sehr viel schneller und somit angenehmer.

Prost  :Wink: 

----------

## reyneke

Danke für den Tip, ruth.

Nice to have you back here.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## ph03n1x

Danke, da muss ich mir gleich mal Zeit nehmen, dass zu integrieren  :Wink: 

Sowas grundlegendes sollte man doch ins baselayout integrieren, findet ihr nicht?

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ich bin mit meinem laptop direkt im Netz, dh. ich bekomm eine öffentlich IP per dhcp zugewiesen. 
> 
> Füge doch einfach ein kleines Script in die /etc/conf.d/local.start ein, welches
> 
> die Datei resolv.conf jedes Mal neu erstellt bzw. aktualisiert.
> ...

 

----------

## rukka

... an die dhcp-User:

Ist es nicht auch möglich (zum Beispiel) dem dhcpcd beim starten die Option -R mitzugeben? Laut man-page verhindert das das überschreiben der resolv.conf und zeigt im Endeffekt (fast) das selbe Resultat wie borisdigitals Lösung!  :Wink: 

Nebenbei: Ist nscd (Bestandteil der glibc) eventuell eine Alternative zu dnsmasq? Das kann nämlich auch diverse Anfragen cachen.

Nun denn ...

----------

## Lenz

Ich hab den DNS im Router geändert, dann bekommt mein Rechner den DNS automatisch per dhcpd in die resolv.conf.

----------

## boris64

 *rukka wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ist es nicht auch möglich (zum Beispiel) dem dhcpcd beim starten die Option -R mitzugeben? Laut man-page verhindert das das überschreiben der resolv.conf und zeigt im Endeffekt (fast) das selbe Resultat wie borisdigitals Lösung! 

 

Ich habe jetzt keinen dhcpd o.ä. installiert, deshalb kann ich das nicht

bestätigen, aber man kann das garantiert entweder in einer zugehörigen

Configdatei unter /etc/conf.d eintragen oder direkt unter /etc/init.d/dhcpirgendwas.

Und ja, diese Option wäre natürlich besser als der "hickhäck" von oben *gg*.

----------

## klemi

Danke an Ruth. Ich habe Deinen Vorschlag durchgeführt. Fühlt sich alles viel flotter an!

Danke!

GRuß

Klemi

----------

## fwaschoe

Hallo NG,

trotz des großen Interesses an meinem Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-406672-highlight-.html konnte ich das Problem nicht lösen. Es ist nach wie so, dass der Internetaufbau sehr zeitverzögert ist. Auf meinem Laptop mit den m.E gleichen Einstellungen funzt es wunderbar.

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ich im Kernel meines Desktoprechners, warum auch nun immer, IPv6 aktiviert habe. Das ist eigentlich der einzige Unterschied, der mir auffällt. Aber eigentlich kann es nicht daran liegen, denn nach deaktivierung von IPv6 und Kernelneukompilierung war das Problem immer noch da.

Komischerweise ist das Problem fast nicht mehr vorhanden, wenn ich mit dem Konqueror surfe. Irgendwie blick ich es nicht mehr.

Kann noch jemand helfen?

Gruß

Felix

----------

## XMath

Moin,

hast du im, lass mich raten, Firefox? einen Proxy eingestellt?

----------

## fwaschoe

Danke für den Tipp. Aber Proxy ist nicht eingestellt.

Schönen Tag noch.

Felix

----------

## XenonTW

Wollte mich an dieser Stelle mal für den Tip von ruth bedanken.. ich hab mich mich immer geärgert, dass die Seiten schneller in Windows kommen als bei mir in Linux.. und hatte mich schon fast damit abgefunden.. aber dank dnsmasq kann Linux endlich mithalten   :Cool: 

Thx @ruth   :Very Happy: 

----------

## borsdel

moin,

bzgl dnsmasq:

angenommen ich hänge jetzt hinter einem softwarerouter, reicht es dann nicht, dnsmasq auf diesem zu installieren?

und zweitens, angenommen dieser läuft mit windoof und ics, wird dann schon gecached?

nur mal so interessenhalber...

mfg borsdel

----------

## think4urs11

zur ersten Frage:

ja das reicht auch. Der einzige Unterschied ist dann das du für gecachte Antworten nur noch die Latenzzeit zwischen deinem PC und deinem Gateway hast. Würde dnsmasq auf dem PC selbst laufen entfällt diese Latenz logischerweise auch noch.

Ganz einfache Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung... ist es einfacher/tolerierbar diese minimalen Latzenen zu haben oder tut man sich den Aufwand an und konfiguriert jeden PC einzeln als DNS cache.

zur zweiten Frage:

Soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe wird bei ICS die IP des ICS-'Servers' als DNS über DHCP an die Clients verteilt. Damit gelten dann eigentlich auch die Gesetzmäßigkeiten dieses Servers sprich da Windows an sich cacht sollte das auch für den zusätzlichen ICS-Service gelten.

Andererseits (Erfahrung bei Bekannten die das so laufen haben) ist es auch so das der ICS-Server sich selbst bevorzugt behandelt. Vor allem unter höherer Last (sprich z.B. aktiver emule auf dem Server) haben die ICS-Clients dahinter oft miserable Antwortzeiten bzw. teils Verbindungsabbrüche.

----------

